# LAN-Party im Bundestag



## herethic (24. August 2010)

Wie N-TV(und andere Seiten) berichtet wollen Dorothee Bär (CSU), Jimmy Schulz (FDP) und Manuel Höferlin (FDP) eine LAN-Party im Bundestag vorbereiten.

Bei den Spielen soll es sich auch um "Shooter bei dem es etwas gewaltsamer zugeht" handeln,die Mitglieder eines Counterstrikeclans wollen den Abgeordneten dabei zur Seite stehen.Der Termin ist für Ende Oktober vorgesehen.Parteien sollen auch gegeneinander spielen.

Ziel der Party ist es dass sich Abgeordnete mit dem Thema befassen,ihren Nachholbedarf in sachen digitale Unterhaltungsmedien wettmachen und das Thema wieder größeren Anklang in der Gesellschafft findet.


Quellen:
LAN-Party im Bundestag: Abgeordnete sollen ballern - n-tv.de

Killerspiele: Abgeordnete planen LAN-Party im Bundestag


----------



## david430 (24. August 2010)

ich weiß nicht, ob ich das gutheißen soll. die bringen ja so schon nix zustande,  und jetzt werden se schon für videospiele bezahlt.... sind ja nur UNSERE steuergelder...


----------



## Aholic (24. August 2010)

Ob dort Counterstrike wirklich die beste Wahl ist? Mhmhm...vielleicht sollte man doch auf Shooter mit Fantasie Wesen zurückgreifen, sonst geht das ganze noch nach hinten los 

Aber gut, Counterstrike kennt jeder und ist weit verbreitet.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. August 2010)

Können die nicht wenigstens irgendwas modernes spielen? CS(S) ist doch bäh.... 

Die werden ja nichtmal das Kaufmenü verstehen und sich dann automatisch davor verschließen. Da wären Battlefield BC2 oder MW2 1000 mal besser zum "Anlernen" geeignet und machen auch viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## Low (24. August 2010)

Wieso Counter Strike? Spielt lieber BBC2, CoD oder sonst was aber CS.


----------



## headcracker (24. August 2010)

BIG LOL!!! 
Was soll man davon bitteschön halten? Ich meine, einerseit eine prima Idee, dass sich die Politiker näher mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen. Aber andererseits zweifel ich an der vernünftigen Umsetzung. Die nötigen Fähigkeiten, um sinnvoll zu spielen, fehlen doch bei vielen Politikern.
Aber irgendwie stell ich es mir ziemlich lustig vor, wenn der ganze Bundestag CS zockt 
Ab sofort sollten wichtige politische Diskussionen per Match entschieden werden


----------



## Aholic (24. August 2010)

headcracker schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie stell ich es mir ziemlich lustig vor, wenn der ganze Bundestag CS zockt


Vor allem bei Frau Merkel


----------



## mapLayer (24. August 2010)

Wenn seh dann alle mit Headset rumsitzen und sich aufregen und so 

Die werden aber CS echt net verstehen gscheid denk ich.
Sollten echt MW2 spielen oder noch CoD4 also was "einfaches"

Stoibär got 10killstreak
Stoibärs Killstreak wurde von Terror-Angie beendet


----------



## headcracker (24. August 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> Vor allem bei Frau Merkel



"Ich mach dich fertig Guido!!!"
"Vergiss es, Angie, mich kriegst du nicht!"


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. August 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> Vor allem bei Frau Merkel




Hahah,
Omg, das muss ich sehen 
Ich stell mir das gerade vor 
Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Livestream per Webcam


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (24. August 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> Vor allem bei Frau Merkel


Die Merkel ist eine Physikerin, die arbeitet schon länger mit Computern zusammen als die meisten hier leben.  Die hätte bestimmt richtig Ehrgeiz und würde die meisten Gegner gnadenlos vernichten.

Das berühmte "Töten"-Bild von ihr passt wohl ganz gut: http://shooter-szene.4players.de/Gallery-NewsNew-pic-merkel_toeten.phtml


----------



## Iceananas (24. August 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Das berühmte "Töten"-Bild von ihr passt wohl ganz gut: News :: Bild merkel toeten :: Bildergallerien :: Shooter-Szene.de :: Ownz :: Die Community für FPS Games!



Haha wie geil 

Ich woll davon auch eine Liveübertragung, am Besten beim ARD. Dafür zahl ich sogar freiwillig einen Monat lang GEZ


----------



## Jakob (24. August 2010)

Prinzipiell eine gute Idee, dennoch denke ich, dass es viele Hardliner gibt, die schon im vornherein so kontra in die Sache hineingehen, dass diese Aktion die Situation noch verschlechtert.
Und wenn sie einmal öffentlich dagegen sind, können sie ja nicht auf einmal zugeben, dass das ganze ja doch gar nicht so schlecht ist.
Und zugeben, dass es ihnen Spaß macht werden sicher auch nur die wenigsten.


----------



## Lexx (24. August 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> sonst geht das ganze noch nach hinten los


hmm.. denen mal zeigen, wie man jemanden die gliedmassen 
einzeln amputiert und ihn zwischen die augen den gnadenschuss gibt.

wie man einen epileptischen anfall provoziert.

welch heidenspass und freude es sein kann, im simulierten amok 
alles niederzubrezeln was nicht bei drei auf der flanke liegt.

der anfang vom ende.. ?


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. August 2010)

kann man da mit machen? Alien vs Predator!!!!!!


----------



## Rocksteak (24. August 2010)

Ich finde das garnicht so schlecht, es gab mal etwas ähnliches, ein Projekt für Eltern. Der Bericht war glaube ich auch auf N-TV. Am Ende war der Großteil der Eltern der Überzeugung, dass die Spiele ihren Kindern nicht schaden würden, während einige sogar Gefallen daran gefunden haben (vornehmlich Väter ). Das Spiel war glaube ich auch CS, entweder 1.6 oder Source.




Jakob schrieb:


> Prinzipiell eine gute Idee, dennoch denke ich, dass es viele Hardliner gibt, die schon im vornherein so kontra in die Sache hineingehen, dass diese Aktion die Situation noch verschlechtert.
> Und wenn sie einmal öffentlich dagegen sind, können sie ja nicht auf einmal zugeben, dass das ganze ja doch gar nicht so schlecht ist.
> Und zugeben, dass es ihnen Spaß macht werden sicher auch nur die wenigsten.



Die Befürchtung habe ich auch.

Aber wenn ich mir das vorstelle...knapp 620 Leute spielen Counterstrike xD das wäre ja ein Mordsturnier (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes )...Vielleicht auch Teams, Koalition vs Opposition xD.


----------



## david430 (24. August 2010)

als würden da alle anwesend sein^^ das glaubt ihr ja wohl selber nicht. wenn 50 da dabei sein werden, ists viel...


----------



## BeerIsGood (24. August 2010)

Sollen sie doch Team Fortress 2 spielen, mMn wesentlich unterhaltsamer als CS:S 
Perfect fuel for killing tiny cowards!


----------



## Jami (24. August 2010)

Erstens: Ich versuch mir die Kosten meiner nächsten LAN von der Steuer absetzten zu lassen, und zweitens, die sollen bitte Demos machen. 
Ich will unbedingt sehen wie die wie die übelsten Noobs spieln  XD


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. August 2010)

die affen sollen erstmal zuscauen, dass sie "Ihr" Land in den Griff bekommen, ud danach können sie, von anderen Leuten finanzierten, LAN-Partys verranstalten! Ahnng von Computerspielen haben sie hinterher sowieso nicht mehr


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. August 2010)

Ich wäre auch für TF2, ist für Einsteiger in Games generell wegen dem Setting her wohl leichter zu verdauen ... und das Gameplay dahinter ist einfach genial. ^^


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. August 2010)

headcracker schrieb:


> "Ich mach dich fertig Guido!!!"
> "Vergiss es, Angie, mich kriegst du nicht!"




Westerfragger <MP5> ZerStoiber_Bismark1

Guido: "Haa!! Voll von hinten du geile Sau!!"


----------



## GaAm3r (24. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Westerfragger <MP5> ZerStoiber_Bismark1
> 
> Guido: "Haa!! Voll von hinten du geile Sau!!"


Total Geil 
Da klinkt sich der Führer warscheinlich auch noch ein


----------



## iceman650 (24. August 2010)

Also ich will ne Show auf ARD sehen wie damals die ESL-Matches auf Giga^^
Besonders so ein 1on1 zwischen "W3st3rfragg3r"vs."AngieDaMaster" xD

Tante €dith: Kommen die Sitzungen nicht immer auf Phoenix???^^


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (24. August 2010)

Am besten wäre es, wenn sie TF2 (de) spielen würden ist vom Gewaltgrad besser für die geeignet.


----------



## Ahab (24. August 2010)

Leichte (Shooter-)Kost anstelle von CS wäre in der Tat vielleicht besser, aber die Idee finde ich super.  Ein Quickpoll wäre gut!


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (24. August 2010)

Hoffentlich gefällt es ihnen, vielleicht sehen sie dann mal ein, das Ego Shooter eine Daseinsberechtigung haben.


----------



## computertod (24. August 2010)

müsste man irgendwie so organisieren können, dass externe Spieler auch mitspielen könnten^^
ich wär sofort dabei


----------



## Superwip (24. August 2010)

Ich finde die Idee super, wenn das gut umgesetzt wird lernen viele Politiker Egoshooter wohl erstmals kennen...

Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass CSS nichtmehr unbedingt das Wahre ist; besser CoD IV o.Ä.

Es sollte auch auf jeden Fall einen Livestream geben


----------



## _Linux125_ (24. August 2010)

genau, geile Sache.

Wenn der Server öffentlich wäre und man draufspawnen kann, dann einen KnifeFight mit Fr. Merkel höchst persönlich ... direkte Demokratie. oder wie nennt man sowas ?!

Oder sich einfach nur als Zuschauer einklinken.


----------



## Ahab (24. August 2010)

HLTV, Live aus dem Bundestag!!! Das wäre geil


----------



## Azrael_SEt (25. August 2010)

Ich finde gut das es CS ist. Moussportz hat ne Menge netter und sehr erwachsener Spieler. Die schreien nicht gleich rum und sind auch sonst nicht die Dümmsten. 
Es kommt halt auch drauf an wer das Ganze präsentiert und da ist nen Clan mit etwas älteren Spielern gut gewählt.
Es kommt glaub ich weniger auf das Spiel an (und andere Sachen werden ja auch gespielt), sondern mehr auf die Atmosphäre und die Spieler.
Keiner will da nen Clan sehen der nur am rumschreien ist.

(Und wieso wäre Modern Warfare besser? Der Turnier-Mod (PAM o.ä.) macht das ganze Spiel zu einem CS:S Clon nur mit anderen Waffen......)


----------



## Memphis_83 (25. August 2010)

für den anfang könnte jeder für sich serious sam spielen, alles bunt alles fantasie-gegner bevor es dann in härtere gefilde geht


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. August 2010)

Memphis_83 schrieb:


> für den anfang könnte jeder für sich serious sam spielen, alles bunt alles fantasie-gegner bevor es dann in härtere gefilde geht


Ja, genau, mit DEM (!) stupidesten/"besten" Ballerspiel überhaupt anfangen, so holt man sich die Sympathien von Nicht-Gamern, "was ist denn der Sinn des Spiels?" -> "ALLES WEGMOSCH'N!!!!!!"


----------



## alm0st (25. August 2010)

Schäuble der alte Spaßverderber vercampt sich auf D2 mit der AWE am T Spawn und haxxxt was Zeugt hält... 

Denke CS ist nur dann kein Problem, wenn es auch richtig präsentiert wird und das, um was es wirklich dabei geht -> um taktisches Teamplay + Kommunikation.


----------



## mapLayer (25. August 2010)

Schäuble schaut eh immer auf andere Monitore oder Spect dauernd um die Überwachung zu haben


----------



## Fl_o (25. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Können die nicht wenigstens irgendwas modernes spielen? CS(S) ist doch bäh....
> 
> Die werden ja nichtmal das Kaufmenü verstehen und sich dann automatisch davor verschließen. Da wären Battlefield BC2 oder MW2 1000 mal besser zum "Anlernen" geeignet und machen auch viel mehr Spaß.





Low schrieb:


> Wieso Counter Strike? Spielt lieber BBC2, CoD oder sonst was aber CS.


 Nur das BC2 und MW2 keinen Lan Modus haben -> Epic Fail


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

das wird nach hinten losgehen..
habt ihr schonmal eure oma oder opa ein fps game zocken lassen? die sitzen vorm bildschirm und haben keinen plan wie die reagieren sollen. das müßte einen tag dauern denen bei zu bringen wie man sich einigermaßen bewegt, und das die sich mal ganz zufällig auf der karte treffen.. und dann noch mit der kanone treffen, dann haben wir weihnachten. alleine mein vater würde das nicht gebacken bekommen, und der hatte damals wenigstens mac dog oder wie das game hieß gezockt.. wenn das hier überhaupt jemand kennt.


----------



## mapLayer (25. August 2010)

Der Artikel ist eh voll 1337 

http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Abgeordnete-sollen-ballern-article1337271.html

Ob dass eine Vorahnung ist, was auf uns wartet?


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xNgcBwmmDY

^^das game meinte ich, kam zur selben zeit wie rebel assault raus.. damit könnten die mal anfangen um den umgang mit der maus ausserhalb von word zu lernen.


----------



## einblumentopf (25. August 2010)

An sich keine Schlechte Idee um die ganzen Greise mal dazu zu bringen sich mit der Thematik zu beschäftigen. Allerdings denke ich nicht das es die Meinung der alten Garde verändern wird. Noch dazu ist das sicher keine billige Angelegenheit. Irgendeiner muss ja die hunderten Notebook/Desktops und dazugehörige Software anschaffen. Dieser jemand wird am Ende wieder der Steuerzahler sein, und das hat dann doch wieder na sagen wir ein kleines Geschmäckle...


----------



## Veriquitas (25. August 2010)

Wie wäre es mit Postal .


----------



## Citynomad (25. August 2010)

mapLayer schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist eh voll 1337
> 
> http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Abgeordnete-sollen-ballern-article1337271.html
> 
> Ob dass eine Vorahnung ist, was auf uns wartet?



Danke für den Link.

Der Artikel ist ja mal genial. Hauptsache die Herren und Damen Politiker sorgen sich hauptsächlich um ihr Abschneiden bei den Games.

Ich höre schon die Unkenrufe bei der nächsten Vollversammlung:

"Na Guido, da haben se dir auf der LAN ordentlich den Ar$ch aufgerissen!" oder
"Angie, biste nächste Woche wieder dabei? Dann machen wir die 'Rot-Dunkelrote Union des Bösen' platt!"


----------



## Altair7 (25. August 2010)

ich glaub auch, dass das nix bringt...
oder glaubt ihr echt, dass die ihre Meinung ändern ?
versucht doch mal eine kontra eingestellte Person (45+) für Egoshooter zu begeistern....

wenn diese Person auch noch ein Politiker ist, der sich dagegen ausgesprochen hat, wird er niemals zugeben, sich geirrt zu haben.
Wie glaubwürdig ist denn bitte ein Politiker, der die Meinung ändert

ich fände es nicht schlimm, wenn ein Mensch etwas einsieht und nun eine andere Sichtweiße hat (Horizonterweiterung )

mal sehen was dabei herauskommt.

ein Videomitschnitt, wäre sicherlich amüsant


----------



## riedochs (25. August 2010)

Die müssen doch 90% von unseren Volksverrätern doch erstmal erklären wie ein Computer funktioniert.


----------



## Sash (25. August 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die müssen doch 90% von unseren Volksverrätern doch erstmal erklären wie ein Computer funktioniert.


 hab ich doch ein paar seiten zuvor schon gesagt, die sind mit sowas überfordert und sollten klein anfangen.


----------



## Chrismettal (25. August 2010)

Boah, die sollen die Von der Leyen mitspielen lassen!


----------



## riedochs (26. August 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Boah, die sollen die Von der Leyen mitspielen lassen!



Die ist doch schon bei Tetris überfordert.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. August 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Nur das BC2 und MW2 keinen Lan Modus haben -> Epic Fail



Komisch, auf PS3 hat MW2 einen LAN-Modus. 
Außerdem kann man genauso gut ein privates Match online erstellen.

Die Sache mit dem Fail geb ich also hiermit an dich zurück.


----------



## poiu (26. August 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> könnten die mal anfangen um den umgang mit der maus ausserhalb von word zu lernen.



Word und du meinst die wissen was Word ist 

YouTube - Kinderreporter: Politiker im Internet


----------



## Chrismettal (26. August 2010)

Von der leyen lässt tetris sicher ab 16 Jahren machen, wenn die das anzockt


----------



## Pagz (26. August 2010)

na klar da werden ja auch unschuldige pixelblöcke brutal vernichtet. Sowas geht gar nicht!


----------



## mofo45 (26. August 2010)

zu geil^^


----------



## Chrismettal (26. August 2010)

Ja hört mal, wenn die kein platz mehr in einer reihe haben werden denen Körperteile abgeschnitten von unten nach oben, langsam , qualvoll und nich Jugendfrei


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. August 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ja hört mal, wenn die kein platz mehr in einer reihe haben werden denen Körperteile abgeschnitten von unten nach oben, langsam , qualvoll und nich Jugendfrei



Die Idee hatte schon jemand vor dir. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR7snUeV05I

So müsste man tatsächlich mal ein Tetris-Spiel machen.  Die Melodie müsste dann jemand mit einer Kettensäge nachspielen.


----------



## Chrismettal (26. August 2010)

Da hat jemand meine gedanken gelesen o.o

Überprüft uns etwa der staat mehr als ich dachte, un gibt unsre gedanken öffentlich bekannt  ?? 

Aber ich glaube demnächst Mach ich mich mal an die programmierung unsres Brutetris 

Die kettensägenmelodie is ganich so verkehrt, ich nehm ne kettensäge , un nehm die auf, dann muss ich nur immer den richtigen ton rausfinden un zusammenmischen..


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. August 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Da hat jemand meine gedanken gelesen o.o
> 
> Überprüft uns etwa der staat mehr als ich dachte, un gibt unsre gedanken öffentlich bekannt  ??
> 
> ...



Das Vid ist aber schon eine Ecke älter. 


Du kannst einfach das Geräusch mit einem beliebigen Sound-Editor ein paar Oktaven höher oder tiefer machen und dann die Töne zusammensetzen. Das wäre meine Idee gewesen.


----------



## Menthe (26. August 2010)

Wird das eigentlich aufgenommen wie die zocken?? Das will ich sehen


----------



## windows (26. August 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> YouTube - Kinderreporter: Politiker im Internet


Am besten fand ich immer noch Brigitte Zypries, aber das Video ist leider schon etwas älter.

Ich finde es grundsätzlich keine schlechte Idee, Counter Strike ist halt aber nicht gerade der Einstiegsshooter, auf der anderen Seite sieht man an ihm auch wie strategisch vermeintliche "Killerspiele" sein können.


----------



## sentinel1 (26. August 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt gespannt, wie lange es dauert bis die Seite cheathappens.com überlastet ist und wie dort gnadenlos gebannt wird 

Vielleicht wird dann mal cheaten unter Strafe gestellt und so manche Debatte PvP 2on2 ausgetragen


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2010)

Einfach nur HAAAAAAMEER Geil, Was der Richtige OBERHAMMMER Wäre wenn man sich das Einklinken könnte, ich würde mir dann das Gesicht von Westerwelle vorstellen, nach dem er das 10. Mal ne Kugel abgekriegt hat.
 Edit: Aber das das wieder auf die Kosten der Steuerzahler geht, finde ich falsch denn schließlich zahlen wir Steuern für Straßen etc. und nicht damit Angie und Guido einen neuen i7 980X zum zocken haben.


----------



## Low (26. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Komisch, auf PS3 hat MW2 einen LAN-Modus.
> Außerdem kann man genauso gut ein privates Match online erstellen.
> 
> Die Sache mit dem Fail geb ich also hiermit an dich zurück.



Jo - Das Cod 6 keinen LAN Modus hat hab ich garnicht dran gedacht und bei BBC2 dachte das sie sich auf einem Server *treffen* könnten


----------



## TheNik (26. August 2010)

wieso nicht? 
Wir bezahlen die ja auch nicht dafür, dass die während ihrer Arbeitszeit zocken, aber danach kann man ja dochn bisschen Spaß haben, vor Allem wird es helfen, den Frust gegen die jeweilige Koalitionspartei abzubauen (zB CSU vs FDP)
kack egal was die spielen, zeigt es doch, dass auch Politiker nur Menschen sind 
Und im Bundestag hat es die richtige Außenwirkung, und wenn damit die Debatte wieder in Schwung gebracht werden soll, warum nicht?!
PS: Wer sagt eigentich, dass das auf Kosten der Steuerzahler geht, schließlich hat das Ganze einen politischen Hintergrund und bestimmt machen haben die o.g. Politiker besseres zu tun als ne Lan 
Ist eher was für einige aus der Bundestag-Jugend!


----------



## Superwip (26. August 2010)

Selbst wenn das ganze inkl. high-end PCs für jeden Politiker aus Steuergeldern bezahlt würde wäre es das meiner Meinung nach wert; außerdem muss man das als Fortbildung für die Politiker sehen

Diese Schwarzmaler, die immer nur Nachteile sehen können halte ich echt nicht aus- aber was solls, sind weder meine Steuern noch meine Politiker


----------



## TheNik (27. August 2010)

klar wäre es das wert, außerdem würde es wenn nichts besonderes vorfällt wie, dass Brüderle versucht Röttgen zu erwürgen, weil Röttgen sich auch im Spiel als Rusher-Pro herausstellt, womöglich nicht die letzte lan sein


----------



## ProNoob (30. August 2010)

endlich bilden sich die Damen und Herren Poltiker mal ne eigene Meinung über "Killerspiele" 
Mal sehen wie sich der Schäuble schlägt... vielleicht nimmt er dann von der Meinung abstand Killerspiele-Spieler wären das selbe wie jemand der sich Kinderpornos reinzieht ....auf alle fälle ne gute Initiative aba ob das mit CS:S erreicht wird...zumal das Spiel  ziemlich akutell und real ist


----------



## Chrismettal (31. August 2010)

jap, ich würde nebenbei gerne sehen wie die zb Deadspace oder vergleichbares spielen 


Oder fallout3 Uncut ^^


----------



## TheNik (31. August 2010)

ProNoob schrieb:


> endlich bilden sich die Damen und Herren Poltiker mal ne eigene Meinung über "Killerspiele"
> Mal sehen wie sich der Schäuble schlägt... vielleicht nimmt er dann von der Meinung abstand Killerspiele-Spieler wären das selbe wie jemand der sich Kinderpornos reinzieht ....auf alle fälle ne gute Initiative aba ob das mit CS:S erreicht wird...zumal das Spiel  ziemlich akutell und real ist


Ich glaube nicht, dass Schäuble Zeit finden würde, mitzuspielen, ebensowenig die meisten anderen Regierungspolitiker


----------



## ProNoob (31. August 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Schäuble Zeit finden würde, mitzuspielen, ebensowenig die meisten anderen Regierungspolitiker




stimmt die sind ja mit "regieren" beschäftigt


----------



## serafen (31. August 2010)

... unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge, handelt es sich bei dem favorisierten Shooter um das beliebte Game *"Sarrazination"* ...


----------



## TheNik (31. August 2010)

serafen schrieb:


> ... unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge, handelt es sich bei dem favorisierten Shooter um das beliebte Game *"Sarrazination"* ...


Oh mein gott muss das blutrünstig sein XD Würd das gern downloaden, nur worum geht es in dem Spiel überhaupt? Er hat ja nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise angedeutet, man müsse Jagt (womöglich auch noch mit scharfer Munition) auf Einwanderer machen, die hier herkommen und sofort von Sozialmitteln aus unserer Haushaltskasse bezahlt werden


----------



## ProNoob (31. August 2010)

genau um was gehts da genauer ? ^^

hört sich an wien neus genre oder gar rollenspiel ...muss da WoW konkurenz fürchten oder is es doch ein Shooter oder rollenspiel shooter im Fallout 3 style 
Hohl dir jetz das neue Fallout 3 Addon " Sarrazination" exklusiv beim Bundesministerium für Bildung und Kultus für nur einmalige 20 € UVP


----------



## serafen (31. August 2010)

Naja, nach dem tollen Auftritt von Herrn Sarrazin bei Beckmann gestern Abend, würde ich sagen: es wird eine sehr präzise abtastende Maus benötigt (mind. 4000 dpi), um Jagd auf Statistiken, Zahlenreihen und Unregelmäßigkeiten in Hartz-IV-Speiseplänen zu machen ... bis das Blut gefriert ...


----------



## TheNik (31. August 2010)

serafen schrieb:


> Naja, nach dem tollen Auftritt von Herrn Sarrazin bei Beckmann gestern Abend, würde ich sagen: es wird eine sehr präzise abtastende Maus benötigt (mind. 4000 dpi), um Jagd auf Statistiken, Zahlenreihen und Unregelmäßigkeiten in Hartz-IV-Speiseplänen zu machen ... bis das Blut gefriert ...


oh nein meine Razer ist zu schlecht 
EDIT: Aber die im Bundestag haben bestimmt geile Mäuse


----------



## ProNoob (31. August 2010)

meine lachesis hat genau die erforderlichen 4k dpi.. ich kann die auch herleihen gegen bezahlung...aber spenden werde ich die garantiert ned 
nicht das man mich wegen ner spendenaffäre dran kriegt oda bestechung ^^

btw wann is es eig soweit ?


----------



## serafen (31. August 2010)

*@TheNik*
Ja, vor allem bei den Bundespressekonferenzen - ich hab mich der Politik niemals so verbunden gefühlt, als beim Anblick der attraktiven Assistentinnen ... außer bei der FDP, da sind es ja Jungs/Assistenten ...



Aber zurück zum Thema, ehe es Verwarnungen hagelt: grundsätzlich begrüßenswert, sich auch neuen Medien zu stellen - aber man stelle sich Brüderle 'nen gepflegten Shooter zockend vor ... und Schäuble mit der virtuellen Pumpgun im Anschlag ... herrlich ...


----------



## TheNik (1. September 2010)

serafen schrieb:


> *@TheNik*
> Ja, vor allem bei den Bundespressekonferenzen - ich hab mich der Politik niemals so verbunden gefühlt, als beim Anblick der attraktiven Assistentinnen ... außer bei der FDP, da sind es ja Jungs/Assistenten ...


Haa Pressekonferenzen sind aber auch dann lustig, wenn Westerwelle 1 1/2 stunden darüber redet, dass er eine 18-minütige Kabinettssitzung als Vizekanzler leiten durfte LOL




serafen schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema, ehe es Verwarnungen hagelt: grundsätzlich begrüßenswert, sich auch neuen Medien zu stellen - aber man stelle sich Brüderle 'nen gepflegten Shooter zockend vor ... und Schäuble mit der virtuellen Pumpgun im Anschlag ... herrlich ...


Die Gesichtsausdrücke 
Aber bei einigen könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sie das ganz gut hinbekommen würden, vor allem bei den jüngeren (zu Guttenberg, Röttgen etc)


----------



## Gast20141127 (1. September 2010)

Ich hoff mal das die nen Apple bekommen zum zocken,
irgendwie fürcht ich das der grossteil dieser Herr- & Damenschaften
mit 2 Maustasten schon überfordert ist. 

Der Guttenberg bekommt C&C Generals, aber bitte die deutsche Version mit grünen "Blut"
man will ja auch die Videos verstehen, nicht dass dann wieder auf Zivilisten geschossen wird.
War das jetzt politisch unkorrekt tuts mir leid.


----------



## TheNik (1. September 2010)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Ich hoff mal das die nen Apple bekommen zum zocken,
> irgendwie fürcht ich das der grossteil dieser Herr- & Damenschaften
> mit 2 Maustasten schon überfordert ist.
> 
> ...



Was ist schon politisch korrekt, du hast deine Meinung dargestellt, und die entspricht nicht unbedingt meiner, aber allgemeingültige political correctness gibts denke ich nicht.
Ich denke nicht, dass sie mit 2 Maustasten überfordert sind, eher mit den Seitentasten und dem scroll-wheel^^ und auch nicht alle.
Guttenberg würde ich World in Conflict geben und zwischendurch ne Runde Age of Empires 1 für das Geschichtswissen.
Natürlich muss er vorher noch die Story von Modern Warfare 1 & 2 durchspielen (geht ja schnell) und shcon schafft ers bei MW multiplayer zum General und seine beiden Staatssekretäre werden nur Staff Sergeant II


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

... und für Westerwelle gibt es eine ein Extra-Level in *Batman - Arkham Asylum:* *"Der rosa Rächer"*



Begrüßenswert wäre eindeutig, wenn sich ein paar Abgeordnete mal demostrativ ein Herz für Shooter nehmen - und zeigen - würden!
Ich bin mir sicher, einige der jüngeren Abgeordneten spielen zu Hause garantiert die vielgescholteenen Ego-Shooter ...


----------



## Gast20141127 (1. September 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Was ist schon politisch korrekt, du hast deine Meinung dargestellt, und die entspricht nicht unbedingt meiner, aber allgemeingültige political correctness gibts denke ich nicht.
> Ich denke nicht, dass sie mit 2 Maustasten überfordert sind, eher mit den Seitentasten und dem scroll-wheel^^ und auch nicht alle.



hmm, etwas zynisch war der Satz wohl schon, naja..

zu den Tasten:
vielleicht wäre dann ein "Point and Click" im Stil von Greed das richtige, damit auch der "Gewaltfaktor" nicht zu kurz kommt. 
Ich mag das Teil ja, wie auch Torchlight.

Im Grunde  ist die Idee der Lan ja nicht schlecht, leider hab ich aber nicht allzu viel Hoffnung,
 dass die Stigmatisierung von "Gewaltspielen" sich signifikant ändern wird.
Aber mal sehen, jeder Sturm beginnt mit einer lauen Brise.
(Und nicht mit dem Flügelschlag eines Schmetterlings  )


----------



## ProNoob (1. September 2010)

ach die haben doch gar keine zeit das sie zuhause ego shooter spielen man hat ja wichtigeres zu tun 
wenn sie urlaub haben dann vielleicht...
aber wenn man urlaub macht will man sich herhohlen und nicht die nerven zusätztlich strapazieren mit etwaigen "nervenaufreibenden und auf die Psyche" einwirkende Gewalt-bzw Killerspiele

ich würde neben dem 1ser auch das 2er Age of Empires mit addon empfehlen... oder wie wärs mit dungeon keeper2 is aba schon ziemlich alt und dürfte auf den meisten systemen nicht mehr laufen
wenn dann nur mit crack von findigen leuten oder fans die von diese Handwerk was verstehen....


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

Falls für Guido kein passendes Game gefunden werden sollt: ich hab' noch irgendwo eine CD mit Bob, dem Baumeister rumfliegen ...



Ein ganz anderer Punkt sind ja die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen - wenn das nicht nach Ärger im Revier riecht; wahrscheinlich werden alle Systemen entsprechend vorher von Schäuble "präperiert", der "ewige Innenminister" ...


----------



## V!PeR (1. September 2010)

Jo,als ob so ein alter Knochen ausm Landtag überhaupt was geschissen bekommt  Die meisten wissen ja noch nicht einmal was Internet ist  
Ich denke da sollte man noch ne ganze Ladung Bier hinstellen,dann könnte die Sache wirklich interessant werden xD


----------



## ProNoob (1. September 2010)

naja der schäuble wird alls aller erstes den bundestrojaner in modifizierter form draufknallen 

da könnte sich VAC&co. ne scheibe abschneiden...

quasi live überwachungen wärend der LAN das etwaige aimbots wallhacks oder sonstige betrügereien sofort entarnt werden....sollte man CS:S als testobjekt spielen 

guido...hör auf zu cheaten


----------



## TheNik (2. September 2010)

ProNoob schrieb:


> guido...hör auf zu cheaten


Dazu bräuchte er nichts weiter als in den Spectate-Mode zu gehen und zu Westerwelle 2 Plätze Weiter auf den Bildschirm zu sehen. So sieht man immernoch am besten, wer cheatet


----------



## Gast20141127 (2. September 2010)

Ich glaub ja das die nur MP3s und XXX-Videos tauschen wollen, wär ja keine neue Idee  
der Schäuble hat sicher ne riesen Volksmusiksammlung.
Resi (bzw. Angie) , ich hol dich mit mein Rollstuhl ab.....


----------



## ProNoob (4. September 2010)

oder kinderponros...nen echten fall gabs ja mal vor paar mon.. son piratentpartei politiker hatte seine freizeit mit kinderpornos gucken verbracht...das is ja wohl die höhe o.O


----------



## TheNik (4. September 2010)

ProNoob schrieb:


> oder kinderponros...nen echten fall gabs ja mal vor paar mon.. son piratentpartei politiker hatte seine freizeit mit kinderpornos gucken verbracht...das is ja wohl die höhe o.O


schadet dem Image. Ich find die Partei eigentlich bis auf die Einstellung zu Urheberrechten echt cool. Trotzdem bleiben sie eine Nischenpartei, weil sich ihr Repertoir halt sehr auf Internetzeug beschränkt.
Aber wären sie im Bundestag, ginge die Lan total ab XD


----------



## Menthe (4. September 2010)

ProNoob schrieb:


> oder kinderponros...nen echten fall gabs ja mal vor paar mon.. son piratentpartei politiker hatte seine freizeit mit kinderpornos gucken verbracht...das is ja wohl die höhe o.O



Der war vorher bei der SPD und ist nach dem Bekanntwerden das er Kinderpornos schaut, zur Piratenpartei gegangen.


----------



## ProNoob (4. September 2010)

genau stimmt... weil die PPs ja so für freies internet sind...das was ich ganz gut finde ich würde die wählen... aba da freies internet dann auch kinderpornos bedeutet des is echt mies...
kinderpornos muss nich sein


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. September 2010)

Abgesehen davon, dass man der Piratenpartei sowieso unterstellen kann, auf Phedophile ausgelegt zu sein, hat diese Partei sowieso keine Inhalte. 

Fragt mal einen "Politiker" aus der Piratenpartei nach Steuerplänen oder Gesundheitsprogrammen. Ich schätze mal neben einem längeren Stottern und einen darauf folgenden Aufschrei "Freiheit für das Internet!" wird man da nicht viel erfahren.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2010)

omg 14 posts und alle fail, lol das dem tauss dasuntergeschoben wurde um ihn abzusägen das wird schnell vergessen und um jemanden mundtot zu machen ist das thema der oder die hat k-pornos eben ein gutes mittel, geht super um unliebsame nachbarn, kollegen etc. loszuwerden.


----------



## TheNik (4. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass man der Piratenpartei sowieso unterstellen kann, auf Phedophile ausgelegt zu sein, hat diese Partei sowieso keine Inhalte.
> 
> Fragt mal einen "Politiker" aus der Piratenpartei nach Steuerplänen oder Gesundheitsprogrammen. Ich schätze mal neben einem längeren Stottern und einen darauf folgenden Aufschrei "Freiheit für das Internet!" wird man da nicht viel erfahren.


Eben, sie haben nur die Internet sachen als Inhalte und vom Rest, sei es Wirtschaft oder Gesundheit, einfach null Ahnung.
Soweit ich weiß ist die Piratenpartei auch gegen "Kinderpornos".
In ihrem Programm sind sie nur der Meinung, Seiten mit derartigen Inhalten müssten "gelöscht" und nicht "gesperrt" werden.
Da Sperrungen viel zu aufwendig seien und am Ende sowieso nicht mehr brinden würden als Löschungen.
Der Tauss, ehem. SPD jetzt Pirat, wurde angeklagt, weil auf seinem Handy Kinderpornos gefunden wurden. Er meinte er hätte es in seinem job zum recherchieren gebraucht (krass einfache Ausrede wa^^) Ich weiß nicht genau, was dabei rausgekommen ist, glaube Urteil steht noch aus. Und solange es aussteht gilt meiner Meinung nach die Unschuldsvermutung.
Kann aber auch sein, dass er längst schuldig gesprochen wurde oder eben auch nicht. Wisst ihr was aktuelleres?!


----------

